# Prometheus = God of Stinky Hollwood Crappola



## Samson (Jun 9, 2012)

Warning: I'm about to save you the trouble

Apart from the fact that a squid saves the heroine, the movie SUCKS.

Typical Hollywood: Evil Old White Capitalist, his blond, blue-eyed robot, and his blonde, blue-eyed daughter played by Charliz Theron (who doesn't have a nude scene) try to destroy the world.

They are foiled by a woman who gives herself an abortion.

The black Captain of the Earth Ship destroys the Alien Ship which is flown by a Giant White Skinhead. Sadly Obama (opps...sorry) dies in a Huge Explosion whilst standing between his remaining, loyal crew, an Asian and a Hispanic.

Enough said.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 9, 2012)

The days of "To Have and Have Not" and "The Man who Knew Too Much" are long gone.

A crying shame.


----------



## Samson (Jun 9, 2012)

Not enough said:

THE ENDING SPOILER:

The ALIEN, you know the one from the movie, THE ALIEN, pops from the abdomin of the dead Giant White Skinhead?

_*WTF????*_


----------



## Samson (Jun 9, 2012)

Oddball said:


> The days of "To Have and Have Not" and "The Man who Knew Too Much" are long gone.
> 
> A crying shame.



Not to mention the days of paying $2 to get into a matinee.



$16.00 to see this shit in 3D


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 10, 2012)

Samson said:


> Not enough said:
> 
> THE ENDING SPOILER:
> 
> ...



I haven't seen Prometheus yet, but that sounds like exactly what should happen based on the first Alien....maybe when I see it I'll understand what you are bitching about.


----------



## Samson (Jun 10, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Not enough said:
> ...



Wait for the DVD rental.

I expect it will be out next week.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 10, 2012)

Grossed $50m this weekend.  Second place.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for the warning!


----------



## Samson (Jun 10, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> Grossed $50m this weekend.  Second place.



Well, thanks.

Misery loves company; I'm please I wasn't the only one duped into shelling out $ to see this shit.


----------



## g5000 (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah, the critics have been ripping this movie a new chest cavity.  So much potential, only to turn out to be an astronomical letdown.

Every movie review I have read goes something like this, "This movie's script has enough plot holes to drive an intergalactic spaceship through, and the characters are as stupid as a bag of hammers, but see it anyway for the visual beauty of it."

That pisses me off, but should not surprise me any more, I guess.  Movies have become so utterly dependent on special effects and technology that an actual story is seen as an inconvenience.

This is what passes for creativy in Hollywood these days: "It's been two minutes since the last craptacular explosion.  That's way too long."


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah, the plot holes are what got me...very underwhelmed. Went with a friend, and his first words when it finished were "what a joke/load of shit"...

SFX were good. The most disappointing thing about it was there were a couple of directions it could have gone it, but failed to do so...

Maybe there will be a director's cut to explain it....


----------



## Samson (Jun 12, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> Yeah, the plot holes are what got me...very underwhelmed. Went with a friend, and his first words when it finished were "what a joke/load of shit"...
> 
> SFX were good. The most disappointing thing about it was there were a couple of directions it could have gone it, but failed to do so...
> 
> Maybe there will be a director's cut to explain it....



Indeed, the the number of "good directions it could have gone," only add to the tragedy.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 12, 2012)

Samson said:


> Not enough said:
> 
> THE ENDING SPOILER:
> 
> ...



The film started out being a "prequel" to Alien.

I've read several reviews..none were to good. Apparently it morphed into something else.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 12, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> Yeah, the plot holes are what got me...very underwhelmed. Went with a friend, and his first words when it finished were "what a joke/load of shit"...
> 
> SFX were good. The most disappointing thing about it was there were a couple of directions it could have gone it, but failed to do so...
> 
> Maybe there will be a director's cut to explain it....



Not that you would follow anything more complex than a Pokemon cartoon anyway, Gump.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 12, 2012)

I saw it opening day and I think i actually fell asleep for a few minutes.

It sucked.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 12, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU0q45c2BSc]Presidential Candidate Herman Cain quotes pokemon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Samson (Jun 12, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> I saw it opening day and I think i actually fell asleep for a few minutes.
> 
> It sucked.





I WISH I would have dozed off.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 12, 2012)

Samson said:


> Warning: I'm about to save you the trouble
> 
> Apart from the fact that a squid saves the heroine, the movie SUCKS.
> 
> ...



So essentially, you can't even enjoy a movie without injecting your politics and hatred of Obama into it?  

That's kind of sad, actually.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 12, 2012)

g5000 said:


> Yeah, the critics have been ripping this movie a new chest cavity.  So much potential, only to turn out to be an astronomical letdown.
> 
> Every movie review I have read goes something like this, "This movie's script has enough plot holes to drive an intergalactic spaceship through, and the characters are as stupid as a bag of hammers, but see it anyway for the visual beauty of it."
> 
> ...



I think you make valid criticisms of a lot of movies, but I'm going to withhold judgement on _Prometheus_ until I see it.  

For what it's worth, Rottentomatoes.com gave it a 74% positive rating, so most critics liked it.


----------



## Samson (Jun 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Warning: I'm about to save you the trouble
> ...



You're weepy response made me feel better.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, the critics have been ripping this movie a new chest cavity.  So much potential, only to turn out to be an astronomical letdown.
> ...



Kinda torn of this one..I think Ridely Scott is a great director.

But not seeing a lot of love for this film.

I was happy when I read a few years back he was doing a prequel to Alien..but as I read reviews that seemed to have gotten lost in the translation.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 13, 2012)

Samson said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



First, learn the difference between "you're" and "your".  It's like third grade English.  

Second, I ask the question, is this really how your brain works, where you see the main character as being "Obama", and the villians as metaphors for people you like?  

Because, frankly, this is a prequel to the alien movies, where "The Company" was always the bad guy.  Not sure what you are seeing here.  

Has your obsession with Obama really so poisoned your mind that you can't even enjoy any simple escapism, which is the point of a movie?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm usually pretty easy to please when it comes to movies, especially sci fi but this movie was flat out boring.

It was not visually interesting and the characters were one dimensional.  I didn't care if any of them lived in the end.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sallow said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



It does have the virtue of declaring the "Alien vs. Predator" movies as non-Canonical!


----------



## Sallow (Jun 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Oh gosh..that was just sad.

Worse even that Lance Henricksen lent his talents to such an awful project. I actually liked all 4 Alien films..it gave young directors a shot at the big time. Most of them did it well..even Jeunet's take was interesting..if uneven.

But the fact that Scott was picking it up again..sounded great.

I still might see the film.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Yep..

The classic military-industrial complex was set as the enemy from the start.

Ian Holm's, Ash, the cyborg is a company plant..and admits that the crew was expendable in the pursuit of obtaining the Alien for the military.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZxKGxNmWz4]Ash burns! Alien Re-edited - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sallow said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I spent over $200.00 to see Roger Waters at Wrigley last week, so I'm kind of tapped out on movies.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



How was that?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sallow said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



NOt a big fan of corporatism, but this plot line never made any sense.  If you are going to send people out to catch the alien, you actually send them out to catch the alien and tell them what they are up against.  You don't send out a loose cannon like Ripley.  And then when you are doing the second try, you send her again?  

Leave her at home the second time!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sallow said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



COmpletely awesome... I started a thread on it.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



That's from the first film.

The second film she was sent out..because she understood the biology of the Alien. It was a thin plot device..but heck..how would you get her into the second film?


----------



## Samson (Jun 13, 2012)

Sallow said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I'd like to see Wynona Rider show up again: Surely, they could produce another android brounette spinner....


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 20, 2012)

yep... "Prometheus" was a mess... 

you know the movie's in trouble when you realize, mid-way through, that you've stopped caring whether the good guys live or die...


----------



## PredFan (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm a conservative, I saw the movie, I loved it.



Samson said:


> Warning: I'm about to save you the trouble
> 
> Apart from the fact that a squid saves the heroine, the movie SUCKS.



Your opinion, I think is was well done.



Samson said:


> Typical Hollywood: Evil Old White Capitalist, his blond, blue-eyed robot, and his blonde, blue-eyed daughter played by Charliz Theron (who doesn't have a nude scene) try to destroy the world.



Never even noticed. I think you are making too much of this.



Samson said:


> They are foiled by a woman who gives herself an abortion.



Not really. She wasn't prgnant. She had an alien inside her. Have you seen the previous Alien movies at all?



Samson said:


> The black Captain of the Earth Ship destroys the Alien Ship which is flown by a Giant White Skinhead.



He wasn't exactly a skinhead, he was an alien from another world. He has no hair at all. Have you ever seen an alien depicted in a movie that actually had hair?



Samson said:


> Sadly Obama (opps...sorry) dies in a Huge Explosion whilst standing between his remaining, loyal crew, an Asian and a Hispanic.



Neither of them were the hero of the movie.



Samson said:


> Enough said.



Yeah, too much said.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 20, 2012)

Samson said:


> Not enough said:
> 
> THE ENDING SPOILER:
> 
> ...



Makes perfect sense.

SPOILER

The alien that we know and love, came from an attempt by the "skinheads" to eliminate the human race. As fans of the movie series know, when an alien is hosted, it borrows from the DNA of the host. Remember the dog from the third alien?

It all ties together very well. The worms in Prometheus, and the squid are precursers to the face huggers. The only time in Prometyheus that we see the end result of the gestation is with the "skinhead" at the end.

The alien that we are familiar with is a result of that incubation at the end of this movie. It has some of the DNA of the "skinhead".


----------



## PredFan (Jun 20, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Not enough said:
> ...



Yes, it ties in nicely.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 20, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Not enough said:
> ...



It's a pretty good prequel, imo.

Are there plot holes? Perhaps, but it didn't ruin it for me.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 20, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, the critics have been ripping this movie a new chest cavity.  So much potential, only to turn out to be an astronomical letdown.
> ...



This Conservative Obama-hater thought it was well done actually.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 20, 2012)

Sallow said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



If you are a fan of the series, you will be able to recognise whow this fits together. I am, and it does.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 20, 2012)

Sallow said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I didn't care much for the 4th one, but if you like the series definately go see it.


----------



## The Infidel (Jun 20, 2012)

Whew... glad I read this thread... almost took my wife to see this tonight.

Think we will see Avengers instead. 

I hate going to the theatre so it had better be a good movie


----------



## PredFan (Jun 20, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Meh, no Gilmore, no Pink Floyd.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 20, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



In the first one, no one knew what the situation was. The Company had known about the warning, but they didn't know exactly what the warning was about. They sent Ash with general instructions and yes the crew was expendable if necessary.

In the 2nd, the ship and the evidence and info was destroyed from the first, Ripley's report to them 60 years later was all that the company had to go on. Again, they had instructions given to Burke and they sent some marines with them. Ripley was there to brief them and let them know what they were up against. The company didn't really believe Ripley's story 100% so they felt that a small group of marines was all that would be necessary.

I'm not an enemy or corporations but I can see a corporation, or a government, doing this.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 20, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> Whew... glad I read this thread... almost took my wife to see this tonight.
> 
> Think we will see Avengers instead.
> 
> I hate going to the theatre so it had better be a good movie



If you are a fan of the series, you should see it. If not, well then don't.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 20, 2012)

PredFan said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



In both cases..once the corporation knew about the Alien..they wanted it.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 20, 2012)

I saw this film Samson.

Dunno what you are talking about..it was great..fits right into  the Alien "universe" very nicely.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 20, 2012)

Sallow said:


> I saw this film Samson.
> 
> Dunno what you are talking about..it was great..fits right into  the Alien "universe" very nicely.



Agreed. I think he got caught up in an imaginary political message and it ruined it for him.


----------



## The Infidel (Jun 20, 2012)

PredFan said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Whew... glad I read this thread... almost took my wife to see this tonight.
> ...



Oh I will watch it on redbox or something... my wife hates scary movies anyways.

I do love the Alien movies though.. loved the Alien vs "__" comic books too. 

Im a nerd


----------



## PredFan (Jun 20, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



Cool. Hope you didn't read the spoilers here.


----------



## Samson (Jun 20, 2012)

Sallow said:


> I saw this film Samson.
> 
> Dunno what you are talking about..it was great..fits right into  the Alien "universe" very nicely.



I'm not surprised you'd like it.

Nor am I surprised to see its take at the boxoffice decline 60% from last week.

Guess all the politically correct spin in Hollywood cannot compel enough people to pay $16 and fit into the 3-D Alien "universe" about corporate greed.


----------



## typicalusguy (Jun 20, 2012)

Maybe Ridley Scott will do Bladerunner 2


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 20, 2012)

typicalusguy said:


> Maybe Ridley Scott will do Bladerunner 2



Actually, I think there's been discussion about that.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, I saw it in 3-D today.  

I didn't think it was that bad.  There were some serious flaws in the logic.  (Like when the Scientist babe gets the alien removed from her, why doesn't she let everyone else know it is there and kill it? )

I think it's the problem with prequels.  this is a prequel to Alien, and whatever you imagined in your own head is much cooler than what they did.


----------

